# Anniversary present



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

My husband says we are going out to breakfast and we stop at Joann's. No, he hates to go to the fabric store with me so I ask him what we are doing. "Buying thread," he says. "It is 50% off isn't it?" Next thing I know he is talking to the store manager. We look at an Accuquilt Go and leave for breakfast with thread in hand. After breakfast, he drives back to Joann's.

He laughs as he buys the GO and 6 dies and mats. Happy Anniversary to me!!!!!

Here is what we did. He downloaded the Joann's app which sent him a 20% off the total purchase. (The reason we left for breakfast.....waiting for it to come in). The GO was on sale for $229 so we got all 6 dies and the GO for $6 more than a regular priced GO would have been.

Second anniversary present we worked on all week. He built the shelves and cut the foam core for me. Here it is partially finished. I am still wrapping the fabric stash and filing patterns in notebooks.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow! How nice! Happy anniversary.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Holy Cow! What a great present and the shelves complete it. It so nice to hear the hubby "gets" you and what you like.

Congratulations and Happy New Year.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow!! Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Happy Anniversary! Sounds like he's a keeper. How many years have you been married?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh my goodness! A man who listens!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

We've been married 39 years and yes, he is definitely a keeper!!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

WOW! Nice! I didn't think the 20% off total purchase coupon could be used on the Accuquilt products.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Happy Anniversary and Congratulations on your anniversary gift.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Happy Anniversary, what a guy! You will love your AccuQuilt!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

How wonderful! Happy anniversary to both of you!


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

what a great gift!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Lucky you!! Enjoy..both the hub AND the gifts! lol


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

What foam did you use to wrap fabric on? I just won a silent auction at work for 2 really nice wood bookcases. I am wanting to get my fabric out of the closet so I will use my stash rather then by new cause I'm too lazy to dig thru my closet! I was just going to fold and stack the fabric, but yours looks really nice! 
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heidi - try the comic book boards for wrapping fabric. I got 100 sheets in a package for $8.10 and that includes the local tax.

I need to work on my fabrics more to look neat like claytonpiano's.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Happy Anniversary to you and your husband! Thanks for showing us your stash.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I used foam core from WalMart and Hobby Lobby. Angie's sounds like a much better deal


----------

